# Sales Prevention Assistance



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Went to an outdoor leisure and camping store today in off the A41 at Newport, Shrops, with view to buy new sets of walking boots and sandals. Access to the parking area was height restricted (2 metres) so MH unable to get into car park. 

The store contained a fair selection of good leisure wear, exterior camping furniture, bits and bobs and was quite nicely laid out. 

Spoke with "assistant" and asked if there was a reason why they prevented Motorhomes from patronising their store? The answer was obvious in so much as it was to stop high vehicles!!! I already guessed this. 

These people appear to have defined their preferred client profile.....and it does not include chuggers or tuggers. 

Total indifference prevailed......so recipricated and left even though they did have what we wanted. 

Won't be going back there.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

sheringham said:


> Total indifference prevailed......so recipricated and left even though they did have what we wanted.
> 
> Won't be going back there.


I agree.. vote with your wheels..


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Height restrictions*

Hi

Why do so many places do this. Whilst I will not be shopping at Towsure again, at least they have the facility to park your van.

Rapide561


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Did you collect a whole host of things you wanted to buy and then leave them with the cashier and leave?
Ian


----------

